# Braunes Wasser im Schwimmteich!!



## renne40 (18. Mai 2008)

Hallo!
Habe meinen Schwimmteich seit 1 Monat mit Leitungswasser (ca. 80.000 L) gefüllt und habe nun "braunes" Wasser mit einer Sichttiefe von ca. 60 cm.
Der Schwimmbereich und der Einstieg sind aus Lärchenholz. Kann dies der Grund des bräunlichen Wassers sein und vergeht dies wieder?  Foto Foto


----------



## Redlisch (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Braunes Wasser im Schwimmteich!!*

Hallo,
kann man wohl von ausgehen ...

Das selbe...

Axel


----------



## Wuzzel (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Braunes Wasser im Schwimmteich!!*

Holz Wuzzel fragt sich wie lang die Lärche im Wasser halten soll !? 
Das mag mit Bongossi oder Bangkirai gehen... aber Lärche im Wasserbau !? 
Finde ich persönlich nicht nachahmenswert. 
Das Braun könnte daher kommen, wenngleich Bangkirai deutlich mehr ausblutet als die Lärche. 

Liebe Grüße 
Wuzzel


----------



## Redlisch (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Braunes Wasser im Schwimmteich!!*

Hi Wuzzel,



> Das Kernholz der Lärche ist allen anderen einheimischen Nadelhölzern überlegen. Seine Haltbarkeit unter Wasser ist mit der des Eichenholzes vergleichbar. Sobald jedoch das wenig dauerhafte Splintholz im Außenbereich mitverwendet wird, muß neben baulich-konstruktiven Maßnahmen ein ausreichender Schutz durch chemische Holzschutzmittel und schützende Anstriche sichergestellt werden.



Quelle

Wenns danach geht sollte es halten, aber persöhnlich hätte ich da auch bedenken.

Axel


----------



## Wuzzel (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Braunes Wasser im Schwimmteich!!*

Auch wenn allen einheimischen Hölzern überlegen... nicht für den Wasserbau geeignet. (Siehe DIN 68364 und DIN EN 350-2 ). Die Betonung in Deinem Zitat liegt auf "einheimischen Nadelhölzern" ! 
Wenns nicht nach Normen geht kann man das machen (wurde ja auch gemacht) 
Kritisch wirds ja auch nicht unter Wasser, sondern am Übergang Wasser / Luft. 

Also wie gesagt... Ich würd das so nicht machen. 

Gruß Wolf

edit: ganz davon abgesehen gehts im Zitat um KERNholz


----------



## günter-w (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Braunes Wasser im Schwimmteich!!*

Hallo Renne,
Ich selbst hab Lärche sowohl in und über Wasser verbaut und habe keine Braunfärbung. Von Bangkirai kenne ich das.  Zur Haltbarkeit von Lärche am Übergang Wasser Luft ca. 10 bis 15 Jahre ohne Behandlung. Ich habe mein Holz nun 11 Jahre verbaut an drei Dielen und 1 Lagerholz muss ich auswechseln da ist  der Rand abgefault sonst habe ich bisher keine Probleme mit dem Holz. Ich habe in der Nähe ein Sägewerk der besorgt mir das fertig geschnitten und gehobelt.
Was für Wasser hast du eingelassen. Von einem Brunnen kann das auch eiesenhaltig sein. und das wird dann am Anfang auch so braun.


----------



## Wuzzel (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Braunes Wasser im Schwimmteich!!*

Moin Günter, 

hast Du sibirische oder europäische Lärche verbaut ? 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## günter-w (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Braunes Wasser im Schwimmteich!!*

Hallo Wolf,
ich hab europäische Lärche verwendet. 
Günter


----------



## renne40 (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Braunes Wasser im Schwimmteich!!*

Hallo zusammen!
Mein Lärchenholz ist heimisch und aus meiner Umgebung und daher recht kostengünstig im Gegensatz zu Tropenhölzer.
Was hätte ich wohl für 50 Stk. gehobelte Bangkirai-Kanthölzer (100x200mm)
bezahlt? Ein Vermögen, bei den Holzpreisen!!
Deshalb heim. Lärchenholz.


----------



## Wuzzel (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Braunes Wasser im Schwimmteich!!*

*grins* Bangkirai wird meines wissen in Europa sowieso nur bis maximal 90x90mm gehandelt  

In der Dimension muss man bei Hartholz dann schon zu Bongossi oder ähnlichem greifen. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Redlisch (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Braunes Wasser im Schwimmteich!!*

Hallo,

aber warum dein Wasser jetzt Braun ist wissen wir immer noch nicht 

denn:


			
				Günter schrieb:
			
		

> Ich selbst hab Lärche sowohl in und über Wasser verbaut und habe keine Braunfärbung




Axel


----------



## tanjathorsten (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Braunes Wasser im Schwimmteich!!*

Hallo, 

Das mit der Braunfärbung legt sich sicher wieder. Du musst aber viel mehr Pflanzen Reinpacken. Kauf dir bei E-Bay sets mit 200-500 Pflanzen in verschiedenen Sorten. Ich habe bei meinem Schwimmteich ca 80m2 400 Pflanzen versetzt. Filter ist keiner Verbaut. 2X für 2h läuft ein Skimmer der die Oberfläche absaugt und in den Pflanzbereich bringt. 
Wasser seit 3 Jahren sauber.

Werde morgen mal ein Foto von meinem Teich reinstellen.

Lg aus Österreich
Thorsten


----------



## renne40 (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Braunes Wasser im Schwimmteich!!*

Seit einer Woche funktioniert mein bepflanzter Kiesfilter einwandfrei und die Braunfärbung legt sich!!!!!!!!!
Wasser ist OK, da sich sonst keine Wechselkröten, __ Laubfrösche, __ Libellen(-larven) und ähnliches Getier darin befinden. Habe heute einen kleinen Molch gesehen!! Gibt's das???


----------



## herbi (25. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Braunes Wasser im Schwimmteich!!*

Hallo Renne,...
bin gerade auf deinen Teich gestoßen,...wahrlich ein schöner Teich,...
Die Konstruktion aus Holz gefällt mir besonders...

Wie ist es denn nun mit dem Holz und der Braunfärbung,...?
Wie ist die Saisson gelaufen,...?

Bitte gib uns ein Feedback....


----------



## renne40 (27. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Braunes Wasser im Schwimmteich!!*

Hallo Herbi!!
Super, daß dir mein Teich gefällt. War ein hartes Stück Arbeit und ist noch nicht ganz vollbracht. Die Braunfärbung hat sich nach einigen Wochen dank meines Pflanz- od. Bodenfilters verabschiedet und der Badesaison zum vollen Erfolg verholfen. 

Sobald ich neue Fotos habe siehst du sie in meinem Album!!
Schöne Grüße aus dem verschneiten Österreich/Neudörfl a.d. Leitha sendet Rainer/renne40


----------



## herbi (28. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Braunes Wasser im Schwimmteich!!*

Hallo Reiner,...



> Die Braunfärbung...


 und auf was schließt du nun,...wo diese letztendlich herkam...?

Wir freuen uns auf deine Bilder,...auch von den Poolpartys und den Bikinimädels,...:beeten


----------



## renne40 (29. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Braunes Wasser im Schwimmteich!!*

Hallo Herbi!!
Die braunfärbung meines Teiches kam wohl vom Lärchenholz, evt. Reaktion Wasser-Holz. Wenn dies einmalig war, ist es ok. 
Wenn du auf Fotos meiner Poolpartys hoffst, muß ich dich enttäuschen. Ich habe keinen Pool sondern einen SCHWIMMTEICH!! Doch auch hier kann man kräftig feiern!
Dein Rainer


----------



## Vespabesitzer (20. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Braunes Wasser im Schwimmteich!!*



renne40 schrieb:


> Ich habe keinen Pool sondern einen SCHWIMMTEICH!!



   Dein Schwimmteich war gerade im Board ganz vorne bei den Zufallsbildern,..
so bin ich drauf gestossen..  
tolle Sache,... sieht wirklich "einladent" aus,..  und da hat sich ja schon einiges (auch pflanzentechnisch) getan...
Bin mal auf Bilder Sommer 2009 gespannt..   

mfG.


----------

